# John Skepp - Divine Energy,or the Efficacious Operations of the Spirit of God upon...



## Mayflower (Feb 10, 2008)

Anyone read or is familiar with ? :

Divine Energy, or the Efficacious Operations of the Spirit of God upon the Soul of Man, in His Effectual Calling and Conversion, Stated, Proved and Vindicated. by John Skepp 

The Baptist Standard Bearer, Inc.

Thoughts ?

John Gill wrote:

"I heartily recommend this work to the perusal of every serious Christian that is desirous of knowing the nature of true conversion, and of answering to himself that important question, Am I born again? or Am I a converted person? And I doubt not, with the blessing of God, but he will find the reading of it pleasant and profitable to him."
JOHN GILL, D.D.,
Recommendatory Preface, page 15
Divine Energy
(London: James Upton, 1815)

Online:

JOHN SKEPP DIVINE ENERGY 1722


----------

